# Apache start niet op

## Azerix

hoi

ik heb probleem met opstarten van apache. Ik had volgens deze HOWTO apache en php geinstaleerd en geconfigureert  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104806&highlight=webserver

De volgende melding kreeg als eerst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (2) No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /usr/lib/apache2/logs/error_log. 
> 
> Unable to open [!!] 
> ...

 

Dat was opgelost, ik had een log en logs folder gemaakt in /etc/log/apache directory.

Maar nu krijg ik geen meldig meer, alleeen apache start niet op

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting Apache   [!!]
> 
> 

 

Weet iemand hoe ik kan dit oplossen? Ik heb niet zo veel ervaring met apache, maar ik denk dat het met ip of hostname te maken heeft, denk ik.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Rainmaker

wordt er iets naar het log geschreven? standaard locatie  /usr/lib/apache2/logs/error_log  :Razz: 

Anders apache nog een keer emergen.

----------

## durian

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Dat was opgelost, ik had een log en logs folder gemaakt in /etc/log/apache directory.
> ...

 

Start je Apache als root (als je het startup script aanroept)? Als gewone gebruiker kan dat ook misgaan.

-peter

----------

## jakamaka

Wel, 'k heb ook niets ervaring met apache en kreeg een 2tal weken geleden dezelfde error. 'k hem de solution nog altijd ni gevonden.

----------

## frenkel

Ook ik had die fout, maar na een kijkje in me logs heb ik het opgelost. 

Ik moest gewoon de map  /usr/lib/apache2/logs/ even als root maken, waarna alles weer goed werkte. Maar zolang jij niet je logs post, kunnen we je niet helpen. (/var/log/apache2/error_log)

Frank

----------

## Rainmaker

check ook de permissions even:

```
dannie@Medusa$ ls -l                                         (/usr/lib/apache2)

totaal 4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 14 nov  6 23:40 build

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 nov 13 23:51 conf -> /etc/apache2/conf

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 nov 13 23:51 extramodules -> /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  8 nov 13 23:51 lib -> /usr/lib

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 nov 13 23:51 logs -> /var/log/apache2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 53 dec 16 23:34 modules

```

----------

## E.T.

 *yung wrote:*   

> Wel, 'k heb ook niets ervaring met apache en kreeg een 2tal weken geleden dezelfde error. 'k hem de solution nog altijd ni gevonden.

 

Hehe, idd nogal mottig als ge zo geen output ziet hé.  Heb ik ook voorgehad.  Kijk dus even in de logs: /var/log/apache/errordinges.  Bij mij was't omdat mijn hostname niet goed stond en zo.

----------

## Azerix

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> wordt er iets naar het log geschreven? standaard locatie  /usr/lib/apache2/logs/error_log 
> 
> Anders apache nog een keer emergen.

 

Jah klopt er word wel in log geschreven:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 04:27:54 2004] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or services not known: mod_unique$
> 
> Configuration failed
> ...

 

en zo gaat het door tot en met Dec 29

 en in (/var/log/apache2/error_log), stat precies het zelfde.

----------

## eikketk

Comment de lijn die mod_unique laadt uit. Is over het algemeen toch niet nodig.

Ik weet niet direct in welke file die lijn staat, en nu te lui om het op te zoeken, maar:

cd /etc/apache2/conf

grep unique *

zou je moeten verderhelpen  :Wink: 

----------

## Azerix

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Comment de lijn die mod_unique laadt uit. Is over het algemeen toch niet nodig.
> 
> Ik weet niet direct in welke file die lijn staat, en nu te lui om het op te zoeken, maar:
> 
> cd /etc/apache2/conf
> ...

 

Maar wat heeft dat met mijn problem te maken?   :Confused: 

----------

## WHiZZi

Dat het probleem misschien oplost?

Wat je ook kan proberen is:

```

echo "127.0.0.1 `hostname`" >> /etc/hosts

```

mod_unique zoekt of je hostname een IP adres bevat en of het de enige webserver is die op die naam luistert. Dat eerst is vaak niet het geval. Als je je hostname toevoegd als localhost, dan start Apache wel gewoon op (dat doet de code regel hierboven). Andere optie is mod_unique disablen  (in /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf de regel LoadModule unique_id_module uitcommentariseren door een # ervoor te zetten)

----------

## eikketk

 *Azerix wrote:*   

>  *eikketk wrote:*   Comment de lijn die mod_unique laadt uit. Is over het algemeen toch niet nodig.
> 
> Ik weet niet direct in welke file die lijn staat, en nu te lui om het op te zoeken, maar:
> 
> cd /etc/apache2/conf
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [Tue Dec 28 04:27:54 2004] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or services not known: mod_unique$ 
> ```
> ...

 

Daar dus.

Ik heb er ook ooit es probs mee gehad, die module niet laden loste het op.

----------

## Azerix

Het is gelukt , ik heb precies wat Whizzi en ettiket zeiden, gewoon mod_unique er af gehaald van apache2.conf file.   :Laughing:  Apache start nu op

Maar hoe kan ik php pagina teste, ik wil weten of php ook werkt. Als ik met mijn ip adress 192.168.0.12 probeer van af andere computer te beriken dan krijg ik een Apache test pagina te zien. Ik had in map /htdocs gekeken, en daar staan index paginas van versschiellene lande, en geen php.

Moet ik zelf een php pagina maken en in htdocs plaken?

----------

## st3vie

yep, je moet zelf even een php pagina maken. bijvoorbeeld index.php met

```
<?php

    phpinfo();

?>
```

-st3vie

----------

## Azerix

Dat is nou de probleem, is niet handig om meer dan 20 bestanden uploaden naar htdocs via CDROM, moet ik steeds mounten, elke keer als ik iets wil uploaden. Ik kan toch net zo een webmin instalieren, of proftpd. Kan iemand mij uitlegen hoe ik dat kan makkelijker beheeren?

Moet ik webmin instalieren en proftpd ook, of alleen maar webmin?

----------

## Rainmaker

proftpd is leuk als je een editor op een andere computer hebt staan met FTP ondersteuning. Zoals zend development editor: www.zend.com

Je kunt bijvoorbeeld ook via SMB / NFS de files op je server mounten, daarna editten. Dit werkt ook mooi in Windows.

3e optie is dat je ook op je workstation apache / php instaleerd, en dan rsync gebruikt om de zooi te syncen.

2e optie is naar mijn mening het makkelijkst.

----------

## Azerix

Jah, ik denk het ook dat de tweede optie is de makkelijkste. Dus ik moet de map htdocs mounten, zo dat ik via andere computer kan die map benaderen. En vandaar kan ik ale bestanden uploaden, toch?.

Als ik nou de map htdocs mount, moet ik die map ook nog gedeelt worden? of word ie outomatisch al gedeld. ik moet die map toch kunnen vinden in netwerk. Moet ik dan samaba ook instalieren?

Ik heb een switch en van switch Windows 2003 systeem, word gebruikt als router. En aan die router alle computers zijn aangesloten.

PS. Fijne jaar wisseling, iedereen.  :Razz: 

----------

## Rainmaker

als je dat ding onder windows wil mounten, zul je inderdaad samba nodig hebben. Dan kun je die map delen in je sambaconfig, en die als schijf laten zien in windows.

Je kunt dan inderdaad rechtstreeks de files bewerken.

----------

